# Pc wont boot, motherboard led blinking continuosly



## biaxident

Hello OCN, so i was using my pc normally and i decided to take a break. When i got back my pc was shutdown and i thought it was suspended but that was not the problem. I noticed that the onboard led was blinking continuously and i started to seek for the problem.
I already disconnected everything and tried a lot of configurations like leaving a stick of ram and the cpu, only the cpu etc. Green led still blinks even with the 24 pin connected from the PSU . So my question is the next ¿What could be the problem? bad cpu,mobo,psu?

Sorry for my bad grammar


----------



## S1L3Nt

Have you tried another PSU? Sounds like your power supply may be dead. I assume the onboard led is the one that indicates whether or not there is power to your motherboard.


----------



## biaxident

nope i have not tried another psu atm i was about to buy one but i tested it with a psu tester from thermaltake and it indicated that everything is fine . i dont know if i should trust that. Yeah the motherboard led is the one that blinks non stop


----------



## wooshna

could be that one of your ram socket is fried?

could be that the MB is fried?

Could be your CPU is dead?

There are a lot of things you need to for example get another cpu and different set of ram to test since your saying your PSU is fine after being tested. When you turn on your pc does your fans spin up? does your cpu fan start up? what about your GPU?


----------



## biaxident

thx for the reply, pc wont turn on not even the fans, removing every component from the mobo leaving only the 24 pin connector and the led keeps blinking.


----------



## S1L3Nt

So that LED should not be blinking. It is not intended for diagnostic purposes. It is solely there to tell you there is power going to your motherboard. So since it is flickering/blinking, it would suggest power isn't being delivered properly.

I would not trust the psu tester as it could be possible the power supply isn't delivering enough power for the components (hence the LED turns off).

Another possible cause may be a short somewhere. You could try and isolate all variables by taking the motherboard out of the case (to remove the variable of the back of the motherboard shorting from the case). You should be able to remove all the components and the LED should still light up when the psu is powered on with the 24pin connector plugged into the motherboard.

If the LED stays solid with everything out, try adding a component (ie RAM) and see if the LED stays solid, if it does, move on to the next part.

Good luck,
S1L3Nt


----------



## biaxident

Yeah i already removed each compoment and tested it one by one , led keeps blinking no matter what. As you say it could be the psu is not delivering enough power. But im not sure if its either the psu the mobo or the cpu, but im gonna try and buy another psu and give it a test and hope it works
Thanks for the reply


----------



## shilka

That Coolermaster extreme power plus you have under your sig is that the one you have?
If it you should replace it as its not very good.


----------



## biaxident

Yup thats the one , bren working with that psu for like 6 years now, i think its time to upgrade .


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biaxident*
> 
> Yup thats the one , bren working with that psu for like 6 years now, i think its time to upgrade .


What are you going to buy?


----------



## biaxident

First im gonna get the psu a corsair 500w 80plus and see if it solves de problem. If that doesnt work well seems that i will need to buy a whole new setup


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biaxident*
> 
> First im gonna get the psu a corsair 500w 80plus and see if it solves de problem. If that doesnt work well seems that i will need to buy a whole new setup


You are aware that 80 plus has nothing to do with quality right?
Corsair is overpriced.


----------



## biaxident

Oh boy







which one do you recommend for the kind of setup i have?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biaxident*
> 
> Oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one do you recommend for the kind of setup i have?


Where are you from and where do you want to buy from? and how much do you want to spend and does it have to be modular or not?


----------



## biaxident

Im from mexico i probably ha e around 60 to 80 to spend on the psu dont really care about being modular or not


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biaxident*
> 
> Im from mexico i probably ha e around 60 to 80 to spend on the psu dont really care about being modular or not


The XFX TS is a cheap but still decent option then.


----------



## biaxident

Alright i will look for it on some stores near by. Thx for helping me out guys.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biaxident*
> 
> Alright i will look for it on some stores near by. Thx for helping me out guys.


Its also known as the Core Edition, if you cant find that one there is the Rosewill Capstone whicg costs a little bit more but is also better.


----------

